# Seattle IBS Support Group (also GIG meetings)



## betterthroughscience (Jan 13, 2006)

The IBS Treatment Center is hosting monthly IBS Support Group Meetings. Anyone interested can get more details at www.IBSTreatmentcenter.com/7_c.htmThe Gluten Intolerance Group (GIG) of North America Central Seattle Chapter is holding meetings there also. Same website.


----------

